# Books about Schutzhund?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Greetings everyone,

I was wondering whether or not anyone knew of any great books that focus on Schutzhund; both the raising of a Schutzhund puppy and the training methods used for the sport. I would love to learn absolutely everything I can before my puppy arrives, and I love learning stuff it from good books (among other resources, of course).

Please only refer me to books you've read and are proven to be good quality in terms of information. Thank you, everyone.

Kind regards,
Angel


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

_
*Product Description*

An outstanding analysis of why and how protection, Obedience, and Tracking all play an integral part in Schutzhund training, with emphasis on selecting and raising a dog to suit the owner's needs. _

Amazon.com: Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods (Howell reference books) (9780876057315): Susan Barwig, Stewart Hilliard: Books

I found this book to be a pretty good resource.  It breaks down the different parts of schH and if i'm remembering correctly each section gives you a checklist of sorts of "training goals".. it's almost 1:30am here so my mind is a little fuzzy. :crazy: Overall I thought it was a nice read, and it reminds me I need to dig it back out again.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Der Schutzhund for protection

Tracking Dog

I also have Sheila Booth's book and the Dildei/Booth book and have read one or two from Gary Patterson and an assortment of tracking books.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Barwig/Hilliard book vomblack recommended above, plus:
"Training the Competitive Working Dog"
"Tracking Dog"
"Scent and the Scenting Dog"

Those are a few of my "go to" materials off the top of my head.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The purely positive book by Sheila Booth-I thought it was good


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> Amazon.com: Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods (Howell reference books) (9780876057315): Susan Barwig, Stewart Hilliard: Books
> 
> I found this book to be a pretty good resource.  It breaks down the different parts of schH and if i'm remembering correctly each section gives you a checklist of sorts of "training goals".. it's almost 1:30am here so my mind is a little fuzzy. :crazy: Overall I thought it was a nice read, and it reminds me I need to dig it back out again.


By your recommendation, I just purchased this book online and should receive it in the next few days. I am incredibly excited to begin reading, and I thank you kindly for the recommendation!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for the recommendations thus far. I have purchased "Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods" a moment ago to begin with and will move down the list you've provided once I complete the aforementioned first.

Thank you everyone! If anyone can think of any other, please post here!


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

Top Working Dogs, this book is worth your time and any one who is interested in Schutzhund work.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to Dogwise.com

I have yet to read it but it comes highly recommended by several sch.h people I have talked with.

Edit: The book is SCHUTZHUND OBEDIENCE - TRAINING IN DRIVE by Gottfried Dildei & Sheila Booth

Edit 2: This was already mentioned by GAGSD. Posting fail


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would go to the library and see if they have any of these books or ask clubs members they may be willing to loan them


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

For protection I like Der Schutzhund and for overall that includes a bit of puppy rearing techniques is "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson. I also went the route of buying the Ivan B. tapes for the obedience part.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My dogs really enjoyed Ivans tapes


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Beside that, it worths having a look at 'Advance Schutzhund' by Ivan Balabanov, as a novice I found it very useful and informative. As for web, Leeburgs is the way to go.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gsd_newbie said:


> Beside that, it worths having a look at 'Advance Schutzhund' by Ivan Balabanov, as a novice I found it very useful and informative. As for web, Leeburgs is the way to go.


Hah. Amazon should deliver that to me today. Had it before but loaned it and it wasn't returned


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I have that book (Ivan Balabanov) and it was great. I'll be ordering Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods tonight


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Controlled Aggression by Jerry Bradshaw. Not Schutzhund specific, but one of the best books I've seen re: protection.


----------

